# CAP-XX: How to invest in them?



## Matthew619 (14 October 2009)

Hi all,

This might seem like a silly question, but...

CAP-XX are an Australian company producing technology that I believe will be very important in the future, however I can't work out how to purchase shares in them!

From what I can figure out, they are listed on the London stock exchange, but not ASX.  I didn't think an Aussie company would do that, but I'm new to this game.

Would appreciate any info...


----------

